# Internet Speed -- Looking for test results



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Hello.. I've been planning on my move from the USA to the Philippines for more than four years now. Finally am able to see my destination in the somewhat near future. 

Been trying to figure out where to live, I'm somewhat limited because a good and fast Internet connection is a want and need of mine. 

I'm open to living most places that offer good Internet and less frequent brownouts or at least a place I can safely run a generator in the event of a brownout. 

I understand Manila has pretty good Internet but I don't have this verified. 

Other places I'm thinking of living is Makati or somewhere in Pampanga.

Anyhow live at any of these locations?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Red,

Had to remove the request for speed checks as it appears as a survey type thing that is not allowed on the forum.

Good internet speed is available in Manila and other large cities. Problem would be trying to run a generator to keep internet during a black/brownout. At times the electric problem will effect the ISP as well. Best place to avoid issues would be living inside the old US Navy base at Subic Bay. Hands down, the best place around and almost never a power issue. Good internet speed in the Philippines at best, is only a fraction of what is normal there in the States.


Gene


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Hi Gene.. thanks. Do you know where online I can look at rentals in Subic Bay? Would you say this area is safe?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> Hi Gene.. thanks. Do you know where online I can look at rentals in Subic Bay? Would you say this area is safe?


Inside Subic proper is as safe as can be for sure. I'm East of there by Angeles City so am unfamiluar with contacts for rentals. There are others here that live in or around Subic that will probably chime in to help ya. For now though, take a look at the Subic Chamber Of Commerce site for some basic info. But Subic would be a must see-first stop when you get here.


Gene...


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Pampanga, is in Angeles City right? Are you near there? Does that area seem safe to you? Do you have good Internet speed where you are?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> Pampanga, is in Angeles City right? Are you near there? Does that area seem safe to you? Do you have good Internet speed where you are?


Angeles is in Pampanga Province, correct. Internet speed gets us by but is grossly substandard and unreliable. 
Safety in Angeles City and the Dau area is not good, especially for a foreign expat. However, we live outside of Angeles in a Mt. Pinatubo resettlement town, elbow to elbow with the very poorest of the poor. We've lived in this location for 10 years and have never had a problem. Noisy and hot, yes, but love the town and the people..


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Gene.. thank you very much for sharing. What I'm likely to do is stay at a vacation rental/hotel the first month and then figure out where to stay long term. Until this occurs I'm trying to learn the best I can via the Internet and people like you help me do just that.


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Have you ever considered Bacolod City? 

I work for a company in the U.S. and internet connection is my lifeblood. I've been here almost a month and so far, so good. 

I'm not a big fan of Metro Manila. Too expensive. Too dirty. I get respiratory infections from the smog everytime I'm in Manila. If I wanted an urban jungle, I would have stayed in Los Angeles. 

What's awesome about Bacolod is that it's less expensive than living in Metro Manila and it's got the perfect combination of languid Southern lifestyle and metropolitan pace. You see sugarcane plantations on the outskirts of the city, but in the heart of it, you've got the giant malls and the brand-new buildings that house some of the biggest call centers and BPO's in Asia. 

You've also got guard-gated communities, many with with American-style amenities (clubhouse, walking trails, tennis court, pool, etc.) with luxury homes to rival those in the States. 

Then, there's the people. Ask any Filipino and the first thing that comes to their mind when you say Bacolod or Ilonggo (people who live in Bacolod or Panay island) is "malambing" (affectionate). There's a reason why Bacolod is known as the City of Smiles. Bacolodnons are the warmest, friendliest of Filipinos. 

Arts and culture are also a very strong part of the local scene- probably more so than in other parts of the Philippines. Very few cities outside of Metro Manila support their local artists the way Bacolod does, and the art exhibits and galleries are a testament to that. 

If you wanted to get away on weekends, there's great scuba diving and snorkeling to be had on white sand beaches a few hours away from the city. If mountain resorts with waterfalls and streams are more your thing, there are several on the island as well. 

Last but not least, there's the food. Ilonggos love to eat out, and there's a restaurant on every block. Bacolod boasts some of the best local cuisine the Philippines has to offer. Being a sugar-producing island, desserts are part of the local lifestyle.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea I understand for sure. I did a lot of the same thing years ago before getting married and moving here. You might try a hostel in different areas when you get here. No need to spend a lot for a place to stay for sure.
Most important though, come and spend as much time in country as possible before making any final move to be sure this is really the place you want to drop anchor. It can save a very expensive mistake and even your life in the end.


Best of luck

Gene


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

dezzirae said:


> Have you ever considered Bacolod City?


I've not researched Bacolod but certainly will now. I'm not tied to any location other than one that is safe with good Internet. Never been to Manila but like you I'm not a fan either. 

Who do you have Internet with? What would you say is the average speed? It is unlimited, truly unlimited? If not is truly unlimited an option?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Y It can save a very expensive mistake and even your life in the end.


I've been putting myself in a position the last four plus years where it won't be an expensive mistake. It will be expensive for sure but not a mistake. As long as I'm safe it will be at worse and adventure. 

I'm 44, single, w/out children, job I can work anywhere in the world with a good Internet connection. If I move and don't like it I can simply move back or elsewhere. Still though you advice is good and appreciated.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Is this the area you refer to dezzirae?


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes. That's Bacolod. 

If you're staying just to get a feel for the place, I would recommend the GoHotel. Great rates, right next door to Robinsons Mall, and really strong wi-fi. My aunt and uncle, who just retired after decades in the States, have been staying there for months while their house is being built. 
gohotels.ph|bacolod


If you want to rent in a less hotel-y environment, the best new-home communities to live in around here, as far as I'm concerned, are the following: 

Pacific Shores in Talisay (gorgeous homes right on the shore, with an amazing view of the sunset) 
Pacificshores Talisay


Ayala Northpointe, also in Talisay 
Project Updates

My hubby and I are actually looking at renting a 2bd/1ba at Camella Homes for P10k a month (a steal, considering we were paying $1,650/month for our apartment in Los Angeles). 
Camella Homes Bacolod - Home

Work-wise, the power outages that have happened since we got here are extremely short (around 10 minutes or so). We do have a small back-up generator with just enough juice to run my laptop and an electric fan in case of power failure but we haven't had to use it really. 

Worse-case scenario, practically every mall and restaurant here offers wi-fi (my husband and I have a few restaurants that we like to go to, to order a dessert, and stream our favorite NBC shows on our iPad).




WestieRed said:


> Is this the area you refer to dezzirae?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Westie,

I reside in the Subic Freeport Zone and it is extremely safe with very nice conditions (stable power and internet). You can rent duplexes or some small condos/apartments for $600-1000/mo. 

The internet here has residential speeds of up to 3MB (DSL) and Business Class has up to 8MB (very pricey). PLDT Subictel

There is only one provider (unless you go with a 3G solution which is significantly slower and prone to outages).

Jon


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

You guys give great information, I've not yet researched Bacolod but I'm not leaning toward Subic area. Being there won't give the exact Philippine experience I was hoping for but it seems safe and will offer many things that will give me comfort.
- Somewhat normal driving
- 110/240 power options
- Faster reliable Internet
- Lack of brownouts

I'm not going to commit to anything online but will use online to see possibilities for living arrangements. One such option is this place, it looks awesome but is pretty costly. 

I wonder if renting a room for visitors would be an option? This would help subsidize the cost which would be important. On top of the rent power costs would be unfun. My guess is the cost for that would be $400 or more a month. Anyone know if there would be a market for this? Would this be allowed?

I've seen some people say and apartment can be had for $150/month, anyone know if these are advertised online? I've not found them so far. I desire more than one bedroom so I might need to rent more than one. Also I will be bring my dog, a Westie so that is something I need to consider. 

Gene, this thread has morphed into more than an Internet speed subject, can you adjust the title?


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> The internet here has residential speeds of up to 3MB (DSL) and Business Class has up to 8MB (very pricey). PLDT Subictel


Hi Jon and WOW.. I mean WOW... very pricey is an understatement. 50,000PHP.. did I say WOW?

That price makes the 3mb for 3,000PHP seem reasonable, I should say up to 3mb. You know they list up to 3.5mb for 4,000PHP.. I wonder if this really means more than 3mb but up to 3.5.

What I would consider doing is perhaps getting two connections to double the speed and route differently based on what I'm doing. Who knows.. I'm still pondering where to move. Won't be really decided until I get there but want a good feeling prior to arrival.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

dezzirae said:


> Yes. That's Bacolod.


Hi dezzirae... well so far I like all that I've read on this and other sites about Bacolod so this is perhaps a good option.

One thing I don't like is how far it is from Manila, not a deal breaker by any means. Are there flights from Manila to Bacolod? 

The price points also are quite attractive. You mentioned the Internet for you is pretty good so far during your month there, I'm happy to hear that but I still wonder what kind of speeds you are getting and what company provides your Internet. 

I've heard stories some people have the best Internet in the Philippines during the first month, usually a promotional month and then when locked into a contract the speed decreases drastically. 

Anyone else around here been in Bacolod for a longer period of time willing to share what kind of Internet service you are getting?

Thanks


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> You guys give great information, I've not yet researched Bacolod but I'm not leaning toward Subic area. Being there won't give the exact Philippine experience I was hoping for but it seems safe and will offer many things that will give me comfort.
> - Somewhat normal driving
> - 110/240 power options
> - Faster reliable Internet
> ...


The link that you provided is in the most expensive part of the Freeport (Cubi Point). The particular unit in that link is actually nestled on a hillside surrounded by jungle. About 100m down the road is a huge fruit bat colony that attracts lots of visitors gawking at them..

I reside in Binictican Heights. There is a developer here called Subic Homes. They offer daily, short (annual) and long term (up to 20 years) rentals. Long Term Lease | Subic Homes The houses there range from $700-$1000/mo furnished. There are also independently owned rentals that can be had. Subic Homes has about 50% of the houses.

The $150/mo houses are going to be out in the areas that will be prone to brownouts, spotty internet, security concerns, etc... A friend of mine has a rental in Barrio Barretto that he just rented out for $200/mo (70Sqm, 2 Bedroom, 1 Bath). These type of rentals are usually word of mouth or a sign posted. For whatever reason, most landlords don't utilize the internet for advertising.

Not sure what kind of experiences you are looking for. 

For me, one of the great things about the Freeport is that it's a great launching off spot for travel. Clark airport is a 40 minute drive away and has plenty of domestic (Cebu, Davao, Palawan) and international flights (HK, BKK, Singapore, Seoul). So I don't have to mess with Manila very often.


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Bacolod is a 50-minute plane ride from Manila, and between Cebu Pacific Air and Philippine Airlines, there are probably about 10 Manila-Bacolod flights daily. Costs about $30 one-way. 

I just did a test for internet speed for Globe Telecom (which is what I've got), and it's 2.07mbps to download and 0.44mbps to upload. 

Globe has a $30 per month Plan for moderate to heavy users like me, 2mbps, up to 3 users, primarily for chatting, emailing with large attachments, surfing, video streaming, gaming, uploading/downloading of pictures and media files.

The caveat though is that the internet provider you choose will depend on the area of town you're in. Globe works well where we are, whereas Sun or PLDT work better in others. So, in a nutshell, you have to choose your internet provider AFTER you find a place to stay. 

I've only been here a month so I don't really know about the whole increasing-the-monthly-payment-after-the-first-month. As far as I know, my rate is locked in for a year at least. I'll let you know if I get a nasty surprise next month. 

All in all, I was paying $45/month for AT&T internet-only service back in Los Angeles so I can't complain too much about getting internet and a landline for $30 here. 





WestieRed said:


> Hi dezzirae... well so far I like all that I've read on this and other sites about Bacolod so this is perhaps a good option.
> 
> One thing I don't like is how far it is from Manila, not a deal breaker by any means. Are there flights from Manila to Bacolod?
> 
> ...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Hi Jon and WOW.. I mean WOW... very pricey is an understatement. 50,000PHP.. did I say WOW?
> 
> That price makes the 3mb for 3,000PHP seem reasonable, I should say up to 3mb. You know they list up to 3.5mb for 4,000PHP.. I wonder if this really means more than 3mb but up to 3.5.
> 
> What I would consider doing is perhaps getting two connections to double the speed and route differently based on what I'm doing. Who knows.. I'm still pondering where to move. Won't be really decided until I get there but want a good feeling prior to arrival.


Yeah the Business package is crazy priced. However, on one of my contracts, we had an E1 (2.048MB up and down) leased for $2000/mo thru PLDT. That also had QoS, 24/7 response/restoral and guaranteed throughput. 

Not sure what your application is but two independent connections may not do what you need. 

If you are looking for 2 separately routed external links, you will have to go with two providers (PLDT and Globe). And then you will find that the cross connect between them is in SAN FRANCISCO! 

If you are just doing a locally shaping of your internet traffic (1 up/1 down), I do not think that is going to help you. Typically your up is always slower than your down. So a 3MB pipe will have up to 3MB burst download and 768K upload. Also, you will need a real router (at least a Cisco 800 series), so that you can properly load balance the circuits.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

dezzirae said:


> Bacolod is a 50-minute plane ride from Manila, and between Cebu Pacific Air and Philippine Airlines, there are probably about 10 Manila-Bacolod flights daily. Costs about $30 one-way.
> 
> I just did a test for internet speed for Globe Telecom (which is what I've got), and it's 2.07mbps to download and 0.44mbps to upload.
> 
> ...


Dezzirae is spot on. You will most likely not have a choice of provider wherever you move to. Even in Manila, I found it depended upon the Condo you were in. You could have Globe in one, PLDT across the street... 

Also, if you go with a DSL internet solution, the land line is required, but to avoid heavy charges, I recommend getting local phone service only on it. You will end up with exhorbitant phone bills if you dial long distance (including cell numbers) with the landline...


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> About 100m down the road is a huge fruit bat colony that attracts lots of visitors gawking at them..


Good information and enough for me to check that location off my list.



jon1 said:


> I reside in Binictican Heights. There is a developer here called Subic Homes. They offer daily, short (annual) and long term (up to 20 years) rentals. Long Term Lease | Subic Homes The houses there range from $700-$1000/mo furnished. .


No question I will look into this. I wish they had more info on their page with images. I think what might be my best bet is to get a short term deal near Subic and then check out other places such as Bacolod, unless I decided I just love Subic area that I can't leave. 



jon1 said:


> For me, one of the great things about the Freeport is that it's a great launching off spot for travel.


This is very nice and why it seems a good choice to make the Subic area my first stop. 

I've not yet decided if I will get a car. Are there drivers in the area to hire? Do they supply the car? What is the cost? How about helper types for hire, are they available in this area?


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

dezzirae said:


> I just did a test for internet speed for Globe Telecom (which is what I've got), and it's 2.07mbps to download and 0.44mbps to upload.


The up leave a it to be desired but if that speed were to be consistent I could deal with it.



dezzirae said:


> Globe has a $30 per month Plan for moderate to heavy users like me, 2mbps, up to 3 users, primarily for chatting, emailing with large attachments, surfing, video streaming, gaming, uploading/downloading of pictures and media files.


Does yours or any of these packages have a data limit? If so are there other packages that offer unlimited?



dezzirae said:


> ... choose your internet provider AFTER you find a place to stay.


Um.. yuck. That is horrible. I guess I will have to be friendly to immediate neighbors to find out the speeds they have. It would suck to commit to a place for a year, move in, order Internet only to realize a 56k modem would be better.



dezzirae said:


> All in all, I was paying $45/month for AT&T internet-only service back in Los Angeles so I can't complain too much about getting internet and a landline for $30 here.


I'm currently paying about $50/month, while I obviously like the savings I'm going to miss my 50mb DL 10mb UL. :-(


Thank you dezzirae for the helpful information.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Dezzirae is spot on. You will most likely not have a choice of provider wherever you move to.


Well that is it! I was hoping to not resort to something this drastic but I'm left with little choice. I'm going to get me some balikbayan boxes, put in my cable modems, routers, switches, cables, extenders and the entire Xfinity network and ship them so I can maintain my desired Internet level. 

How many boxes do you guys feel I should get?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> I've not yet decided if I will get a car. Are there drivers in the area to hire? Do they supply the car? What is the cost? How about helper types for hire, are they available in this area?


I have a trusted pinoy friend that acts as a jack of all trades. If he can't handle something, he usually knows someone else that can. He also does driving for hire (usually to Manila). He charges 4500p for round trip to Manila or one way from Manila to Subic. This includes gas, car (an SUV or Van), and his wages. It does not include the tollway fees (roughly another 400p). I am guessing that he would charge around 3000p plus toll fees for a trip to Clark. I know the price is a little high but I am paying for convenience and I trust him. Driving time from the Manila airport to Subic is between 3 and 4 hours. This is dependent upon traffic conditions in Manila (can take 1 - 2 hours to cross sometimes). Once on the Northern Luzon Expressway it takes 2 hours to get to Subic.

When I fly in to Clark, from arrival, it takes me 1 hour to get home (including waiting for luggage, immigration and customs).

You can find helpers easily. I have a gardner that takes care of my lawn 3 times a week for 2000p/mo. I pay my pinoy friend 500p for anything he fixes (plus the parts/materials). I don't have a maid and not sure how one costs. But, I am guessing between 3-4000p/mo. I would be very careful in this selection as most problems arise from a maid (thefts, drama, etc.).

There are several modes of transport available within the Freeport zone.

1. Taxis - can be expensive 2-300p per trip
2. Winstar - a non air conditioned Mitsubishi L300, charges 20p, rolls thru every 30 minutes
3. Bus - not sure of the rates or schedule.

I would recommend owning a vehicle. It is the safest, easiest driving that you will have in the Philippines. There are no trikes or Jeepneys in the Freeport. It also alleviates any stresses in dealing with the Taxi drivers or operating on someone else's schedule. 

Owning a vehicle also gives you the freedom to do in-country travelling for the cost of fuel and hotels. I have driven all over this beautiful country (from the north tip of Luzon, to Zamboanga and Davao) and enjoy it thoroughly. I pay around 16,000p per year for optional full insurance coverage on my Mits L200 4x4 and diesel is currently costing around 36p/L ($3.36/gallon). Annual registration costs around 3000p. Driver's license costs around 2000p (first one, 300p for renewal every 3 years). Also, when I fly out of Clark for short trips, I drive up there myself and it costs 100p/day for long term parking (called Park n Fly).


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Well that is it! I was hoping to not resort to something this drastic but I'm left with little choice. I'm going to get me some balikbayan boxes, put in my cable modems, routers, switches, cables, extenders and the entire Xfinity network and ship them so I can maintain my desired Internet level.
> 
> How many boxes do you guys feel I should get?


Bear in mind that Balikbayan boxes are usually shipped via Sea Container and take 6-8 weeks to get their destination. I would check into your local pinoy community and see who ships out of Chicago. I use one in San Francisco that covers all fees (shipping and tariffs) up front and ships to your doorstep. Depending on the contents and value of items (they only insure up to $500) will determine the price. I am thinking something like what you are shipping shouldn't cost more than $200.

On your Xfinity stuff, I am not familiar with the setup. But if it doesn't include a VPN access, you may have to invest in something like that too to make it work.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> I would be very careful in this selection as most problems arise from a maid (thefts, drama, etc.).


I've read this quite often so I'm thinking perhaps it would be part time. This is partly because I've also read shopping can be a nightmare, long lines for seemingly no reason. I would rather hire someone t handle that sort of thing for me. Of course things might e entirely different in the Subic area, is it?



jon1 said:


> I would recommend owning a vehicle. It is the safest, easiest driving that you will have in the Philippines. There are no trikes or Jeepneys in the Freeport. It also alleviates any stresses in dealing with the Taxi drivers or operating on someone else's schedule.


Well I would love to have one, my thinking about not getting one is based on more reading and crazy driving. And the fact should their be an accident the local is rarely or never considered at fault regardless of facts. I did read in Subic driving is different than the rest of the country so that helps me lean that way but not sure my comfort level of driving throughout the country based on my findings or the other areas.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Good information and enough for me to check that location off my list.
> 
> 
> 
> No question I will look into this. I wish they had more info on their page with images. I think what might be my best bet is to get a short term deal near Subic and then check out other places such as Bacolod, unless I decided I just love Subic area that I can't leave.


There is also a hotel/apartment complex in that vicinity called Crowne Peak Crownpeak Gardens Hotel (Subic, Philippines) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor

They advertise 10000p/mo for studio apartments. I am not sure if that is the current price or not.

Another option is Poco a Poco Condotel. Room Rate They do daily, short and long term rentals also... It is located in the heart of the Business district (near the mall and restaurants).


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> On your Xfinity stuff, I am not familiar with the setup. But if it doesn't include a VPN access, you may have to invest in something like that too to make it work.


Well the shipping of the Xfinity network as meant as a joke, was talking about shipping the entire Xfinity network. 

But on a serious note I will shop two or three boxes I think. One will be my computer and monitors and hopefully I will be hit at customs for taxes. 

Perhaps another box with items I might miss while there, like good knives and pizzas.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> I've read this quite often so I'm thinking perhaps it would be part time. This is partly because I've also read shopping can be a nightmare, long lines for seemingly no reason. I would rather hire someone to handle that sort of thing for me. Of course things might e entirely different in the Subic area, is it?


Within the freeport it's no different than shopping in the states. Lines are not that bad at the grocery stores (avoid going there in the afternoons (especially the weekends when lots of tourists are coming in by the busload). Outside the freeport, where the fresh fish market is, is another story. I usually have my wife do that bit. She gets the best rate and I don't have to go thru the maze that it is.




WestieRed said:


> Well I would love to have one, my thinking about not getting one is based on more reading and crazy driving. And the fact should their be an accident the local is rarely or never considered at fault regardless of facts. I did read in Subic driving is different than the rest of the country so that helps me lean that way but not sure my comfort level of driving throughout the country based on my findings or the other areas.


You are correct about the accident liability. For me it's worth it. I have been driving over here for almost 7 years now and have become attuned to their habits. I just drive slower outside and keep my head on a swivel. I would not recommend driving thru Manila or Cebu as a beginner.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> Well the shipping of the Xfinity network as meant as a joke, was talking about shipping the entire Xfinity network.
> 
> But on a serious note I will shop two or three boxes I think. One will be my computer and monitors and hopefully I will be hit at customs for taxes.
> 
> Perhaps another box with items I might miss while there, like good knives and pizzas.


When I lived it the States I found that there are several fright forwarders to the Philippines. I used LBC and found them the best deal and safest for shipping. The link I included takes you to their branch locator and I think there is an office in your area. They even have a travel service located in San Francisco that I used for ticketing on Philippine Airlines for every trip.


Gene


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Well the shipping of the Xfinity network as meant as a joke, was talking about shipping the entire Xfinity network.
> 
> But on a serious note I will shop two or three boxes I think. One will be my computer and monitors and hopefully I will be hit at customs for taxes.
> 
> Perhaps another box with items I might miss while there, like good knives and pizzas.


Gotcha. I was thinking that it was some kind of setup similar to a Slingbox. I would not bring the cable modems as they are probably not compatible with local ISPs networks. Also, I would remove your computer's hard drive prior to shipment. To protect your data.... 

Bring a good knife sharpener too, preferably 100-240V powered.

I use Bayanihan Cargo Bayanihan Cargo without issue to date (had 6 different shipments).


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

WestieRed said:


> ... hopefully I will be hit at customs for taxes.


I really need to proof read... I meant "hopefully I willNOT be hit at custome for taxes."


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> When I lived it the States I found that there are several fright forwarders to the Philippines. I used LBC and found them the best deal and safest for shipping. The link I included takes you to their branch locator and I think there is an office in your area. They even have a travel service located in San Francisco that I used for ticketing on Philippine Airlines for every trip.
> 
> 
> Gene


I've checked them out, a few places actually. I would be shipping from Chicago, don't recall which one handles that area but I think LBC is one that does. 

I will be asking sooner or later the items I should really bring with me, items I know I'm going to miss.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> ...setup similar to a Slingbox.


Very ironic, just a few hours ago I was looking at Slingbox because I do wish to stream the NFL and NHL, unless by some craziness you can get the games in the Philippines. Can you?

Slingbox annoys me though because they don't have a simple setup with just a coax. For this reason I'm not likely to get one. I'm hopeful at the very least I can get the NFL and NHL ticket and play it though Roku. Well the NFL does not work though Roku but you know what I mean.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Very ironic, just a few hours ago I was looking at Slingbox because I do wish to stream the NFL and NHL, unless by some craziness you can get the games in the Philippines. Can you?
> 
> Slingbox annoys me though because they don't have a simple setup with just a coax. For this reason I'm not likely to get one. I'm hopeful at the very least I can get the NFL and NHL ticket and play it though Roku. Well the NFL does not work though Roku but you know what I mean.


The only way that I am aware of to get the NFL and NHL is either buy an online streaming subscription (my neighbor did it for NHL) or get an AFN Receiver/Dish. The downside to the AFN is that you only get a few games and no telling which teams. Most likely to make Roku work you will need some kind of VPN access to the states.

Slingbox is only good if you have 2 residences (one in the US and one over here).

On a brighter note, UFC is usually broadcast real time on local cable for free 

I usually bittorrent the TV Shows I like (Game of Thrones, Justified, etc..). I have external HDs on my TVs so I just transfer them to the drive and off we go!


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> I have external HDs on my TVs so I just transfer them to the drive and off we go!


Well I won't use the Roku for Netflix or anything but I will have a VPN to my office just in case. 

What I use Roku for is local streaming and for this it is incredible. Since you have a lot of local content you should consider Roku and pair it with Plex. Basically it is like creating your own channel on Roku (like Netflix) but of your local content.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Well I won't use the Roku for Netflix or anything but I will have a VPN to my office just in case.
> 
> What I use Roku for is local streaming and for this it is incredible. Since you have a lot of local content you should consider Roku and pair it with Plex. Basically it is like creating your own channel on Roku (like Netflix) but of your local content.


This sounds like a great solution if you have a smart TV. I do not. I do however have an LG LED TV (LG 37LV3500: 37 inch 1080P LED TV (37.0"diagonal) | LG USA) that supports external Hard Drives. So I have a 1TB Laptop USB Hard drive connected to whichever TV we are using. Looks great and doesn't use any more electricity (having to have a media server online). There is zero lag on playback and the content I usually download is HD Quality.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> This sounds like a great solution if you have a smart TV. I do not. I do however have an LG LED TV (LG 37LV3500: 37 inch 1080P LED TV (37.0"diagonal) | LG USA) that supports external Hard Drives. So I have a 1TB Laptop USB Hard drive connected to whichever TV we are using. Looks great and doesn't use any more electricity (having to have a media server online). There is zero lag on playback and the content I usually download is HD Quality.


Well you don't need a smart TV, the Roku is the smart along with a computer. Due to my work my computer is on all the time so that part is a non issue for me. 

Your solution is a good one, done that for a long time myself. What I like about this setup is the artwork based on the title, reviews and summaries of the episode or movie. 

When I get to town and assuming my stuff get there safely I will show you my setup should you desire to see.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sure I would like to see it sometime, whenever you get setup.


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Jon,

This is LarryM. Can you tell me what the price is for a long-term rental for a 3-bedroom unit in Subic Homes for 20 year lease. 
I sent them a email; however, I thought you may have a quicker answer for me. If the price is right, we may become neighbors.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Larry,

The people around the corner from me are trying to sell their 20 year Subic Home sub-lease for 3.5Mphp. That seems a lot to me (even though averaged out over 20 years = $360/mo). Subic homes owns the 40+ leasehold rights.

For another 1M php + 5% SBMA fees you can get the lease rights to a home for 40+ years. I purchased my lease rights for 4.2M (with SBMA fees) and have a 42 year lease on a 2 bedroom ranch duplex. If you go this route, and living over here doesn't work out for you, you could always sell your lease rights or rent out the unit.

Also if 3 bedrooms are what you looking for, it will most likely end up being a 2 story duplex. The Ranch houses are mostly 2 bedrooms, unless you find one that has been renovated or you renovate it yourself.


Jon


----------



## march (Mar 11, 2014)

WestieRed said:


> Very ironic, just a few hours ago I was looking at Slingbox because I do wish to stream the NFL and NHL, unless by some craziness you can get the games in the Philippines. Can you?


nfl and nhl games are broadcasted in All Sports Network (ASN) channel. You can subscribe ASN through sky cable. ASN is available in standard and high definition. at least 5 nfl regular season games are shown per week. all nfl play off games and the super bowl are shown. 

I'm not sure though if the channel is available in the provinces since i am located in makati.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Best of luck! If you've never been to Manila (and Makati is the financial district and high end are of Manila for most part), then you are in for a "treat" of sorts. Towering high rises and money surrounded by grinding poverty in a metro area., that as of the 2010 census, it had a population of 11,855,975, equivalent to 13% of the national population. My in-laws live in Quezon City (Caloocan) and have decent internet enough to run Skype vid calls and usual internet stuff, although can be slow, or browned out at times, but we've had great luck/improvement the past 2 yrs for sure. I've both lived in the P.I. (Subic in 90's) and travelled there about 16 times, staying in a multitude of rental condos in Manila or touring the Palawan, beaches and a lot of Luzon. We also plan to return and retire there in 2016, undecided as to location...but Minimum 3 hours from In Laws much as possible (explained well as to why throughout this site). As many say here on this site, visit and give it 6 months before you decide to Settle there and go all over. You can get cooler climes in Baguio and Tagaytay (both well developed) among others, or the wonderful beaches (everywhere)...Whatever you are looking for, from mega-tropolis to living off the grid on a dirt path/road, you can find it in the P.I. , and you can easily travel cheaply throughout Asia once here. Once you truly get to know the Filipino people, wherever you settle, And They get to know you, you'll make genuine friends for life. Just be careful of the pitfalls and scams along the way. As for Subic, I'm sure Jon1, a veteran expat on this site can tell you all you ever wanted to know. As for realestate....Google it for any area and you'll find all sorts of places and prices.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Doh! Sorry for my post as had not seen the whole thread. Looks like you have most of the info you need, with exception of the in-person "whole enchilada" experience. Other than being 2 more yrs older, I can hardly wait to make the move...would now, except that I have a son in High School 2 more yrs. Hope it goes well for ya.


----------

